# Pics of my mid 14's NA 240



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

1995 240SX
14.677 @ 97.342 mph
Engine:
KA24DE
AEM Short Ram Intake
Jim Wolf Technologies ECU
Greddy 4-1 Headers
Custom 2.5" Cat-Back with Focuz Muffler
248 Degree 1996 Nissan Altima Intake Camshaft
246 Degree 1993 Nissan 240SX Exhaust Camshaft
Nissan Motorsports 370CC Fuel Injectors
300ZX TT Fuel Pump
Transmission Cooler
Nissan Motorsports 3.18 Gears
Enjuku Racing Front Tower Strut
Enjuku Racing Front Sway Bar
Enjuku Racing Rear Sway Bar

Exterior:
Burgundy Wine Paint
S-15 Silvia Front Lip Spoiler
S-14 Silvia Clear Corners
S-14 Silvia Clear Turn Signals
S-14 Silvia Front Grill
15" Konig Ziege Drift Rims
Yokohama 195/60/15 Drag Radials

Interior:
Custom Built Trunk
Cool-Down Timer

Stereo:
Aiwa 45x4 CD/MP3 Headunit
4 Jensen 6.5" Component Speakers
4 Jensen 2" Tweaters
2 10" Jensen XL Subwoofers
Jensen 300 Watt Amplifier
2 MTX 100 Watt Amplifiers


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

And for the Finale!




















So what do you guys think?


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Nice car, how much HP do you think your making?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

how recent are the engine bay picts?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

S15dude said:


> *Nice car, how much HP do you think your making? *


Thanksfor the compliment.
The car is making 205 hp @ the rear wheels and 225 ftlbs of torque. (Dyno Tested not G-Teched)


The engine bay pics are about a month old.
I've got the stock exhaust manifold back on because I hit a bad angle going up my fiancee's driveway and the pressure on my exhaust system cracked the GReddy header at the lower weld.
It should be back on soon.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

ok, i was wondering about that stock manifold.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

NICE.. don't see to many mid 14 sec. N/A KA's running around. Good Job!.

By the way.. do you have limited SLip? what kind of tires were you using at the strip?


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

also what exactly is this:

"Nissan Motorsports 3.18 Gears"??


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

3.18 is the gear ratio.
Stock 240's have 3.23's
I switched those out for smaller gears that allow higher speeds in each gear.
(plus I blew up the rear end with too much nitrous)
When we re-assembled it I ordered the gears through a Nissan Motorsports representative at Courtesy Nissan just north of Dallas, Texas.
The 3.18's came stock in several of the other Nissans, and we got our hans on some from a skyline that had been adjusted by Nissan Motorsports to work in a 240.

I run on Yokohama's Drag Radial equivalents the YK420.
At the track I drop the pressure to 27 psi and light them up until 3rd gear in the water.
When I stage, they're as sticky as Micky Thompson E/T Streets, and almost as bald 

As for Limited Slip, nope, don't got it.
I do tend to get the one wheel peel on the street, but it's normally not a problem at the track.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

3.18 final drive ratio? The stock differential in the 240 is a 4.08 gear. Most people that want to lower the drive ratio use the 3.96 gear from a j30, or 300zx TT.. Maybe I'm confused as to what your talking about.

Also - why did you use an Alitma Cam shaft?? the 91-92 exhaust cam has a 248 duration as well... and I've never heard of a 246 cam duration on a stock 240 cam.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

I was told by Nissan that it was 246...
hmmm...
maybe I was told wrong?
It's possible...

as for the altima intake cam, it was a better choice than paying a buttload for a replacement when I started spraying and breaking things in August.
I've already blown up the motor once, and broken the rear end once...


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

Aries240sx said:


> *I was told by Nissan that it was 246...
> hmmm...
> maybe I was told wrong?
> It's possible...
> ...


Fyi - I think the 91-93 cams were 248 exhaust and 240 intake stock.
when it went to 95+ I think they had 232 & 232 or somethin'

I still don't understand the 3.18 final drive ratio. That seems really small.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, what the chimp said.... I also am wondering about the gear ratio thing. Because i know 4.08s are stock....so what gives?


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

if he got the cam #'s wrong it wouldn't be surprising if his diff #'s were also off. He might've swapped from the R200 to the R270?? (270mm ring instead of the stock 200mm).


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

hmm, could be 3.78 gears. are you still spraying?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

A it seems like your mods are a joke! And how can you have 205hp with all of does mods, and run a 14's that just doesnt sound right . What going on with your stock headers?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

hey nice car!!!
more recent pics maybe??;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

i was wondering, how much of a difference did the headers actually make? also, how easy was it to install them? i read stories about fitting problems and check engine light problems occuring with the misfittings of the O2 sensors. I was planning to get headers as well, and i an not sure with which company to go with. for now, im set with the hotshot headers, but greddy is crossing my mind. what should i do???


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

*160HP 240sx*

Here are a list of my mods

JWT ECU
electric fans 
248 degree cams 252 on ehxaust
hotshot intake
hot shot header
borla muffler 2-1/4 piping no CAT
Under drive pully
star spec 1 clutch
Infinity j30 diff

Max Hp to the wheel is 162hp
torque 156 to the wheels

The only way to get even close to 200 lbs of torque is high compresion pistons


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

hey, i was looking to also get rid of my cat, but i was wondering, do you get a check engine light? can you pass smog? also, what company would make something that replaces the cat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

My Hotshot header replaced my cat.
and I run 2 1/4 inch piping so I don't lose torque.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Does your check engine light come on at all? The only thing im worried about is emissions testing in california.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

yes your check engine light will come on if you have ODB2. So dont do it.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

SilviaDrifter said:


> *A it seems like your mods are a joke! And how can you have 205hp with all of does mods, and run a 14's that just doesnt sound right . What going on with your stock headers? *


thats what i was thinking? he goes with a lower numrical gear ratio, has a one wheel peel, has a boom box in his trunk and he runs mid 14's with 205 horse at the wheels? i can understand it maybe, if he ditched the stereo, got a posi and a 3.50 or higher rear end, but that still doesnt make up for the horsepower rating he claims. i wonder if he was spraying when he got those times and figures? why would you step down a gear ratio? yeah you will get a higher top end, but not the times you were talking about. also, it will take you longer to accelerate to get to those higher speeds for each gear meaning slower track times of one with 3.96 which would go through the gears faster, meaning better acceleration. is their something your not telling us? btw it is a nice car!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

dont forget guys his car is automatic too


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

ever since back in the day (a year ago or so) I've seen this guy BS all day and night, nothing against you Chris

when he first came around, he told us his motor was BORED, not stroked mind you, to a 3.2!! ummm, yeah... 

anyway, then he tells us he ran a 16.9, next week, a 15.9, later, a 14 something or someshit ....yeah, last year

then he says he got a Focuz Exhuast with GReddy Piping  ummm yeah

guy tells us he drifted in front of a cop, yeah in an automatic

tells us he hit 165MPH on the freeway, yeah ok

"15" Konig Ziege Drift Rims"
yeah, cheapo "drift" rims in automatic, i tried it in my gf's auto 98 SX, without water, it aint happening

"Cool-Down Timer" = Turbo timer minus the turbo, ummm since when did NA cars need turbo timers?

"248 Degree 1996 Nissan Altima Intake Camshaft
246 Degree 1993 Nissan 240SX Exhaust Camshaft"
riiiiiiiiiiiight

ok, now with all these MODS, he's making 205 TO THE WHEELS?!?!?! ummm yeah, thats one hell of a tranny you got there to put that down with, most guys with an assload of mods in a 5 speed make about 50-40 hp shy of that to the wheels

also, i've been told he's SUPPOSEDLY running a 175 shot or some bullshit, and he's in teh 13's or 12's whatever, lol

all in all, you guys have been had 


oh and...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

This guy is all over Tx import sites and everyone knows he is the biggest bs'er. The pictures of him doing the one tire fire are at the 1/8 mile track in Sealy, TX. I believe that's where it is located. 

And really, a cool down timer? You must think a lot of people are stupid or something.

Nice to see you againg Patio


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

wrd to the Houston guys. This guy is the biggest joke of all time. dont let him fool ya.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

nismodood said:


> *wrd to the Houston guys. This guy is the biggest joke of all time. dont let him fool ya.  *


 wrd to that... nismodood humps chickens also  muahahahaha bitch!!


----------

